# Win 16-Teilsystem und schwarzer Streifen



## Leon (6 März 2004)

Manchmal,wenn ich im Internet surfe,erscheint die Meldung: "Das Win-16 Teilsystem hat nicht genügend Ressoucen,um weiterzuarbeiten.Beenden sie alle laufenden Programme und starten sie den Computer neu.Dann schließt sich das tonline Startcenter,und ich kann erst wieder ins Internet,wenn ich den Computer neustarte oder ausschalte. :bigcry:  :bigcry:  :bigcry:  :wall:  :wall:  :unzufrieden:  :unzufrieden:  :cry2:  :cry2:  :dagegen:  :dagegen:  :crys:  :crys:  :crys:  :steinigung:  :steinigung:  :machkaputt:  :machkaputt: Was könnte das sein?

In diesem Sinne:  :help:  :help:  :help:  :help:  :help:  :help:  :help:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 März 2004)

:santa2:  :lupe:  unk: Muss  :wave:  :argue:  :bla: wohl an den  :unbekannt:  :respekt:  :stumm: vielen Smilies liegen... :gruebel:  :juggle: 

Welches Betriebssystem verwendest Du? Benutzt Du DOS-Anwendungen?
 :tröst:  :grins:  :splat:  :bandit  :argue:  :scherzkeks:


----------



## technofreak (6 März 2004)

Wie wärs denn, wenn du mal was Butter bei die Fische tust? 
Welches Windows,  wieviel Speicher , welche Programme usw. 

Mein Favorit unter den Anfragen an der Supportline:  "Ich hätte da mal gern ein Problem" .....

tf


----------



## Heiko (6 März 2004)

Multiple exclamation marks are a sure sign of a diseased mind.
Scheint auch in anderen Zusammenhängen zu gelten.


----------



## Counselor (6 März 2004)

Der betrifft eigentlich nur Windows NT/2000/XP Maschinen. Startet der User ein 16-Bit Programm, dann lädt Windows zunächst die virtuelle DOS Maschine (NTVDM.EXE). NTVDM kuckt dann, ob es eine DOS Anwendung ist oder eine 16-bit Windows Anwendung und startet in letzterem Fall den Unterstützungsprozess Windows on Windows (WOWEXEC.EXE).

Daher folgende Fragen:

1. Welches Betriebssystem verwendest du?
2. Kannst du über Start -> Ausführen -> Öffnen:COMMAND.COM ein DOS Fenster starten?
3. Ist im Taskmanager WOWEXEC.EXE gestartet, wenn du im Internet bist?


----------



## Leon (6 März 2004)

Ich verwende Win XP,durch COMMAND.COM wird ein DOS-Fenster geöffnet,WOWEXEC.EXE läuft während ich im Internet bin und ich verwende nie DOS-Anwendungen. :bang:  :bang:  :bang:  :bang:  :bang:  :machkaputt:  :machkaputt:  :machkaputt:  :machkaputt:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:


----------



## Counselor (6 März 2004)

Dann sind wir schon ein Stück weiter. Wir wissen jetzt, dass das 16-bit Subsystem funktionsfähig installiert ist.

Wenn WOWEXEC.EXE im Taskmanager sichtbar ist, dann sollten alle 16-bit Prozesse dort unterhalb des Eintrags NTVDM.EXE etwas eingerückt - ähnlich der Setup.exe im Bild - gelistet sein. Um zu sehen, was dein System zum Absturz bringt, bräuchte ich diese Prozessliste.


----------



## Leon (7 März 2004)

Unter ntvdm.exe laufen diese Prozesse:


wuauclt.exe
SOUNDMAN.EXE
E_S10IC2.EXE
Launcher.exe
qttask.exe
PgMonitr.exe
explorer.exe
browser.exe
realplay.exe
rundll32.exe
ToDuCAIC.exe
sointgr.exe
wanmpsvc.exe
svchost.exe 5mal
lsass.exe
services.exe
winlogon.exe
csrss.exe
smss.exe
nvsvc32.exe
SAgent2.exe
alg.exe
taskmgr.exe
spoolsv.exe
System
Leerlaufprozess


 :machkaputt:  :machkaputt:  :machkaputt:  :machkaputt:  :machkaputt:


----------



## Hawkeye (7 März 2004)

Leon schrieb:
			
		

> Unter ntvdm.exe laufen diese Prozesse:
> 
> 
> wuauclt.exe
> ...



:vlol: 

"Unter" sollte in diesem Fall nicht unbedingt geographisch verstanden werden.  



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sind wir schon ein Stück weiter. Wir wissen jetzt, dass das 16-bit Subsystem funktionsfähig installiert ist.
> 
> Wenn WOWEXEC.EXE im Taskmanager sichtbar ist, dann sollten alle 16-bit Prozesse dort unterhalb des Eintrags NTVDM.EXE etwas eingerückt - ähnlich der Setup.exe im Bild - gelistet sein. Um zu sehen, was dein System zum Absturz bringt, bräuchte ich diese Prozessliste.



Counselor hat es schon genau auf den Punkt gebracht, nur die eingerückten Prozesse sind interessant.

P.S.: Unter dem Betriebssystem meines Rechner läuft das Betriebssystem des Rechners meiner Mutter, sie wohnt nämlich zwei Etagen unter uns.

*scnr*


----------



## Counselor (7 März 2004)

So viel wollte ich über die Konfiguration deines Rechners gar nicht wissen :lol:

Aber:

Du solltest deinen Rechner mittels Spybot säubern:

Launcher.exe http://www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/processlibrary/launcher/
pgmonitr.exe http://www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/processlibrary/pgmonitr/


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2004)

He Leute,nur so ne Frage: wenn man pgmonitr.exe entfernt,läuft dann Kaazaa noch? 

  Und ich wollte neulich AntiVir installiren,und mir wurde gesagt,dass wenn mehrere Virenwächter auf dem PC laufen,das System zusammenbricht.Ist das bei Spybot auch so? :ritter:  :ritter:  :ritter:


----------



## PvW (7 März 2004)

Moin!

AV-Programme heharken sich lediglich,wenn sie gleichzeitig laufen.
Sprich,wenn 2 Programme als Hintergrundwächter aktiv sind.

SpyBot funktioniert "on demand" - nicht als Hintergrundprogramm.
Ist aber sinnvoll,die AV während einer Prüfung mittels SpyBot abzuschalten.
Es läuft dann schneller.

Bis denne

Piet


----------



## Dino (7 März 2004)

> ...Es läuft dann schneller...



Ist mir noch gar nicht so aufgefallen, Piet. Werde ich aber mal ausprobieren. Übrigens: Je nach dem, welche Optionen Du in Spybot aktivierst, laufen tatsächlich Hintergrund-Tasks. Allerdings habe ich nie feststellen können, dass die sich mit irgendeiner anderen Software - auch AV-Programmen - beharken.
Nun beackert Spybot aber auch ein etwas anderes Feld und stellt sich nicht als AV-Wächter im üblichen Sinne dar.
Aber achte mal drauf: Wenn Du z.B. die Funktion "Immunisieren" aktiviert hast (was Sinn macht!) und auf bestimmte Seiten kommst, springt Dir eine entsprechende Warnung darüber ins Gesicht, dass irgendein Schnüffel-Tool oder Tracking-Cookie oder was auch immer gerade geblockt worden ist - auch wenn Spybot vermeintlich gar nicht aktiv ist!


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2004)

Hi!


			
				Leon schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal,wenn ich im Internet surfe,erscheint die Meldung: "Das Win-16 Teilsystem hat nicht genügend Ressoucen,um weiterzuarbeiten.
> In diesem Sinne:  :help:  :help:  :help:  :help:  :help:  :help:  :help:



Das kenne ich!
Ich habe Dir mal kopiert, was ich vor einem Jahr woanders geschrieben habe.

>>>Gehst du mit T-Online Browser ins I-net? Da hatte ich eine zeitlang beim 
intensiven surfen eine
ähnliche Meldung. 
Ungefähr die:
Win 16 Teilsystem wegen Überfüllung geschlossen.
AUSSCHALTEN und NEUSTARTEN.
Jetzt habe ich einen anderen Browser und damit keinerlei
Probleme mehr.<<<

Ich empfehle Mozilla und oder Firefox.

Gruß

Stan


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2004)

Danke dass ich das mit Spybot jetzt weiß,aber ich weiß immer noch nicht,ob Kazaa auch ohne pgmonitr.exe läuft.


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2004)

Ähm, aber das Problem ist,ich weiß immer noch nicht,ob Kazaa auch ohne pgmonitr.exe laüft.

  :help:  :help:  :help:  :help:  :help:  :help:  :help:  :help:  :help:  :help:


----------



## Heiko (12 März 2004)

Probiers doch einfach aus.
Du erwartest doch nicht wirklich, dass wir Dir auch noch Anleitungen zum illegalen Herunterladen geben, oder?


----------



## Leon (12 März 2004)

Ich hab mal nach launcher.exe gesucht,und ich kann die Datei nicht normal löschen.



Wird man bei SPYbot gefragt,ob man eine Datei löschen will? :withstupid:  :withstupid:  :withstupid:  :withstupid:


----------



## Counselor (13 März 2004)

Leon schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal nach launcher.exe gesucht,und ich kann die Datei nicht normal löschen.


Bevor du die Datei löscht, mußt du im Task Manager den Prozess beenden.


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2004)

hey bin durch google hierher gekommen weil ich auch irgendwie dieses problem mit dem 16-bit teilsystem habe. Hab mir das alles mal durchgelesen, da ich leider nicht so viel von pc's verstehe hab ich das angegeben nicht verstanden  könnte mir das jemand noch mal irgendwie auf deutsch erklären weil das nervt total, ich gehe auch mit t-online ins netz habe win xp. Gruß jenni


----------



## turhan (22 März 2004)

Ich habe auch das gleiche problem. Wenn ich in kurze zeit mehrere seiten auf mache kommt die meldung
 "win 16 teilsytem hat nicht genügend speicher ... um weiter zu machen ..neustart"

Habe auch Xp und T-online 4.0


----------



## Stalker2002 (22 März 2004)

Lässt sich doch total easy abstellen, das Problem.
Hier ist die Anleitung für das Einrichten einer DFÜ-Verbindung mit T-Online.
Danach einfach die T-Online Software deinstallieren und...
Voilà, eine Fehlerquelle weniger. Ernsthaft.

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2004)

Hey! Dankeee!!! ich werds mal versuchen...mal sehen ob ich erfolg haben werde wenn nicht, melde ich mich noch mal


----------



## Leon (24 März 2004)

Hier mal die Sache als Bild:


----------



## Counselor (24 März 2004)

Anwendung:Online

Das ist die T-Online Software.  Du solltest dir die Version 5 besorgen oder sie *am besten von der Platte putzen* und eine DFÜ Verbindung anlegen:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;DE;813638


----------

